# Drilling help needed



## Fox E (Nov 20, 2008)

This may be a trivial matter to some. I have drilled thousands of holes in my lifetime I'm sure. I am mounting some LED's in a box shelf. First time I've worked with 1/4" finished plywood. I can not seem to drill a hole with out some breakout. The hole is 9/64". I drill a pilot, start either surface, fast or slow, doesn't matter.

















What can I do to not have a breakout like that?
Thanks
Eric


----------



## cowchaser (Feb 3, 2009)

Try clamping a backer board to it. It should help eliminate tear out when the bit exits the wood.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Fox,
what are using for a bit? A high speed steel bit will have a tendancy to bust out the edges both top and bottom of plywood. Besides using a piece of wood for a backer like cow suggested, try a good sharp brad point or even a forstner bit. Drill press may give better results over hand held drill, also.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

cowchaser said:


> Try clamping a backer board to it. It should help eliminate tear out when the bit exits the wood.


I second this emotion. Cowchaser has the answer.


----------



## Fox E (Nov 20, 2008)

I have tried a brand new brad point also, it does a little better. I am still working on my test piece, albeit the same stock. I will try clamping a backer board, good idea, Thanks.


----------



## Fox E (Nov 20, 2008)

TaDaaa!
Backerboard helped. However, I wetted the area with water made a perfect hole. Thanks guys I can finish the master piece now.


----------



## cowchaser (Feb 3, 2009)

That's great. Glad it worked for you. Let us see the piece when you are done.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*lead dog*

My question is does the lead dog have a special meaning Carl.


----------



## cowchaser (Feb 3, 2009)

If it is the way I have heard it used then it means he is always ahead of the pack.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

The rest of the dogs only get to see dog butts. :blink:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Just another thought Fox E. Painter's masking tape on the top surface will help stop breakout there. Another good idea is to use a Forstner bit. It will cut a very clean hole. You will still need backer board on the back side.

Gerry


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

You can try using a spade bit. Drill one side down half way then turn the board over and drilll the other side.


----------

